
IP question is 192.168.255.x a Valid Ip scheme? - wslh
http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?t=631325
======
lightlyused
Some web host assigned a client an x.x.x.255 address. It took me a week to
convince them that the .255 assignment was the reason that certain people
couldn't get to the web site.

